# dumped AVG today



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Because it updated the program without my interaction and now my email doesn't work. It gives certificate errors.

For the time being I am running windows security essentials.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Windows antivirus software is mediocre at best. Unfortunately It provides little to no protection from lower-risk malware, inadequate phishing protection and it erroneously detects threats even after permanent deletion.

I suggest you invest in Norton Security Suite, McAfee Antivirus Plus or Bitdefender Antivirus Plus.

You can also check with your ISP as some offer free antivirus software to their subscribers. For example Comcast offers Norton Security Suite.

If you do not want to perform automatic updates, be sure to update the DAT files at least twice a month.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

paid antivirus is expensive, very resource intensive.

the free ones are okay.

combine a free one with a free anti-malware package for periodic scans and you have a good security solution.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

IMHO Avast is the best A/V freeware out there.

Like all of the freeware, you just have to go through all the settings one by one and turn off all the crap that you don't want.
.
.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Regarding security, today, a guy fr the Philippines' McAfee came on my computer remotely, with permission, to add my existing McAfee to an additional computer. Is that usual? It kind of freaked me out. I can see why they have to do it for computer technical support, but. . .?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Regarding security, today, a guy fr the Philippines' McAfee came on my computer remotely, with permission, to add my existing McAfee to an additional computer. Is that usual? It kind of freaked me out. I can see why they have to do it for computer technical support, but. . .?


That is unusual. Did he contact you out of the blue or did you contact McAfee about the additional computer?

Why could you not just put McAfee on the additional computer yourself?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Drachenfire said:


> That is unusual. Did he contact you out of the blue or did you contact McAfee about the additional computer?
> 
> Why could you not just put McAfee on the additional computer yourself?


I contacted him. A subscription, if that's what it's called, is supposed to cover all your devices & I couldn't seem to get past the McAfee warnings on the new computer, that my 30 day free trial was expiring, without paying. So I called, but it was a number on the McAfee site from the icon. Fortunately, I have little personal info on the new computer.

In hindsight, I wish I'd just paid the very reduced price of $29!


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am leery of anyone who says they require access to my system.

Granted as an LAN adminstrator, I can fix isssues myself. But that aside, many problems encountered with PCs can be resolved with search on-line or doing a non-destrcutive system restore.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks, joed for letting me ask that question on your thread.:wink2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Does anyone have a suggestion for free antivirus. I have read avast is good but last time I tried I didn't like it. That was some time ago however.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I dumped AVG something like ten years ago and switched to Avast. I have Avast to this day on all of my computers.

I would not pay for a resource hog like Norton or McAfee.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

stick\shift said:


> I would not pay for a resource hog like Norton or McAfee.


What is a "resource hog"?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Uses a lot of the resource on your computer, like RAM.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

And when the time comes, it is nearly impossible to actually remove Norton or McAfee. 

You have to run a special hack program to actually get them off your system.
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

After much testing I have the issue worked out. I needed to go into the ssl certificate manager of my email client(Eudora) and import, trust and install the AVG certificate. I appears to be working again.

Away with MS security essentials.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Glad you got it worked out joed.


----------



## goodbytes (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been using AVG forever because its free and it works. Lately though, the last few years, its been throwing up all kinds of spam about upgrading and special offers and all kinds of garbage. Very annoying, so I'll have to look into Avast.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

If you decide to go with a paid system, check out NOD 32.

Very effective and low overheads.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I like McAfee and if you are careful and watch the sales at Best Buy Electronics it goes on sale every month or two.

Especially for back to school week before/ in September and Boxing Week after Xmas. I got it for $20 last yr during Boxing Week. Reg price $49 or more. Now my renewal date is right during the sale (ole Yuri was using his kapusta properly).:biggrin2:

Point being McAfee goes on sale 50% off about once every 2 months at Best Buy so it is not very expensive. I have 10 MB Ram and yeah it may be hungry but if you have decent Ram it works great.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

delete this redundant post.


----------

